#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  知乎問答“如何入門furry圈?”

## 狼王白牙

問題：因為某種原因，我認識到了furry，漸漸的深陷其中無法自拔（其實是敲喜歡毛茸茸的屑）於是想進去獸圈，請問一下知乎的獸圈大佬們，入門furry圈有什麼注意的

我的回答如下求點讚，因為問題問的是“如何入門”，但大家回答到"至少擁有fursuit"已經算是高等級了。




> 作者：傳說白狼王
> 鏈接：https://www.zhihu.com/question/38118...wer/1196279136
> 來源：知乎
> 著作權歸作者所有。商業轉載請聯繫作者獲得授權，非商業轉載請註明出處。


如問題所說的，『因為提問者在某種因緣際會的情況下發現Furry圈……』那我認為提問者在發現的一剎那間就已經自動入圈了。

圈內同好會因為某種共同愛好而互相吸引，這個過程完全不需要任何需要充錢的物品，例如高大上的獸裝就是屬於需要充錢的物品，一張很高價的圖片也是需要充錢的東西。但入圈年齡貌似因為移動互聯網的關係迅速減低到12-18歲了，買得起的東西大概就簡單的紙筆，加上父母給的手機。

這個階段關注的大概是少兒向的動漫作品吧，自己在學校試卷上畫的圖，都不知不覺是Furry Art。接著發現百度貼吧上的一些萌新畫手練圖的貼吧開始交流，這當然算是入圈的一種。

這就是入門，就像牙牙學語的過程。老實說，到了一定年紀才入圈，如果是突然發現有這個團體，而不知道初心是什麼，那如果不是充錢解決購置『裝備』，就是容易被帶偏了，帶偏之後關注的可能就不是初心了，而是各種負面的東西，然後就像國外媒體的負面報導，原來是為了……才加入這個圈子。

我這個回答算是把*線上交流算在入圈的基本*。如果單純透過線下活動入圈，那等於沒看過很多初心的小型社區，沒進行現代化設備的交流。那真是外向與有錢啊，活動總要花錢你說是吧？參加需要搭乘飛機的國際大型獸展也是要花錢你說是吧？

希望入圈同好*不忘初心，繼續前進*。

----------

